# Im back, and my UDS needs some TLC



## euromir (Feb 18, 2016)

Cutting a long story short, Autumn last year i was sadly an innocent bystander and involved in a freak accident (Burns and shrapnel to the legs!). Anyway it put me in hospital for 6weeks and had me housebound for the past few months so i not been around much. Just getting back on my feet (literally) now and hopefully heading back to work in next month so all is well, apart from scars and a bit of a limp!

Anyway, my thoughts already turning to spring and the garden, which looks like a piece of wasteground right now :( :( .And of course the garden and warmer weather makes me thing of the smoker and getting it going. I confess it hasn't been used since about September now, and thanks to the sudden accident i never got it packed away for winter and its sat outside rusting a little (under a tarp so not terminal).

So hopefully if my legs allow, i think i need to give the UDS some serious TLC, In fact it will most likely be a full rebuild, i guess best plan is to strip off the chrome parts taking it back to a bare drum again and then sanding and respraying the drum again, and then rebuild it up. Hopefully everything is salvageable else i be building a new one!

So yea, hope to be back smoking again this year, i shall get it rebuilt over the next 5-6weeks and then come April-ish i can get smoking again..


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi Euro, sounds like a very bad accident you had. Glad to see you survived it and now you think its time to get back to normal. 

Look forward to seeing the rebuild and some of your BBQ's

[emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## euromir (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes not the best few months, Public Firework Display that went wrong is all i say LOL

I hope to get a start on the UDS next week, unbolting it all and that.


----------



## wade (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi Lee

That does not sound good. I used to run a professional firework display company and that should never happen. Was it a large professional display or a small locally organised event near Cranbrook?

Glad to hear that you are on the mend. Let me know if I can be of any help with getting you back up and BBQing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Wade


----------



## euromir (Feb 19, 2016)

Wade said:


> Hi Lee
> 
> That does not sound good. I used to run a professional firework display company and that should never happen. Was it a large professional display or a small locally organised event near Cranbrook?
> 
> ...


Yes, im involved in professional pyro too (not on day of accident) as i think we discussed previously so i can safely say it was just a freak accident mainly, Chinese Cat4 cake malfunctioned and fired in every direction but mainly mine! Only possible fault is safety distances too short. But anyway wont go into detail please as legal action ongoing,..
 

Thanks for offer, This year i hope to actually get more BBQing done, Confess onlt used my UDS 5-6 times last year and only Chicken or burgers, so really need get doing some proper smoking!


----------

